# Is this the right kind: Prolab Creatine Monohydrate (SKW German Creapure) - 600 Gram



## SVB99 (Jan 23, 2003)

Just as the title says guys is this the Creapure stuff I need? DPS is also selling bigger bottles of this stuff(1000 grams) but it doesn't say creapure on it? Is it the same thing?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 23, 2003)

That's the one. I believe all Prolab creatine is creapure, the same with Optimum Nutrition.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 23, 2003)

YES


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> Just as the title says guys is this the Creapure stuff I need? DPS is also selling bigger bottles of this stuff(1000 grams) but it doesn't say creapure on it? Is it the same thing?
> Thanks,
> Sam




Dude, I JUST ordered the same thing from DPS.  It's two 300g bottles, and it comes with a t-shirt (the shirt is WAAAAAAY to big for me).  The bottle does say Creapure on it.  Mine just arrived yesterday.


----------



## johnnymac (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes pro lab is creapure! lol.. And it should say creapure on the bottle some where, if it doesnt its still the right shit....


----------

